# can you breed goldfish



## arrow564 (Jun 7, 2005)

well... can you?


----------



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

Yes you can but they are not sexually mature untill they are about one year old. Also it it quite difficult to figure out there sexes till then, so you cant be sure that you have a male and female unless you get them from someone who knows there goldies.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I turn out hundreds of goldfish every year, but I do it in outdoor pools instead of in an aquarium. It's doable in a large aquarium.


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

there is a section on goldfish breeding q&a in _aquarium fish magazine__'s _ january issue. hope it helps


----------

